# Whole house surge protection



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

And on this topic - What would you guys recommend as far as a 3R whole house surge??


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

The kind that goes in the meter socket in between the meter and jaws, you just have to see if the POCO will allow it.

I gotta go find a link.....


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Cutler Hammer Ultra. 2880 Joules and 180k max surge current. Dont forget the coax and telephone.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> The kind that goes in the meter socket in between the meter and jaws, you just have to see if the POCO will allow it.
> 
> I gotta go find a link.....


 wow thats cool, whats the joule ratiing on that..?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Eaton, SQD, Hubble, Leviton. Can't go wrong with their protectors. Good UPS's on important loads, point of use protectors, VDV protectors are also important to effective surge protection. In high lightning areas I sell a lightning arrestor and a surge capacitor too (delta lightning arrestors).


----------



## Magnettica_2 (Jun 28, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> Cutler Hammer Ultra. 2880 Joules and 180k max surge current. Dont forget the coax and telephone.


True that. CHSP Ultra is the best residential surge protector out there. The joule rating is the key.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Magnettica_2 said:


> True that. CHSP Ultra is the best residential surge protector out there. The joule rating is the key.


What is a good number in joules? What the hell is a Joule?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Magnettica_2 said:


> True that. CHSP Ultra is the best residential surge protector out there. The joule rating is the key.




Not just residential. They make commercial grade one also. We do A LOT of whole house surge protection. I sell several a week. Never ever had a customer have any damage after installed.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> What is a good number in joules? What the hell is a Joule?


This....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joule


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

If the HO has SQD equipment and there are two circuit spaces, a Surgebreaker is a real simple way to go in conjuction with point of use UPS's. Doesn't catch TV & phone though.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Our POCO, FP&L is sending out an offer to install one of those units for $5 per month or something. Its bad enough that they are destroying meter sockets by installing the new "smart meters". Lots of work from that.

I wont complain about it until the kids are out of college. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*CH Ultra*

I don't recommend ultra's anymore for high surge areas. Everytime they take a hit you have to get a new one at $120 a pop material only. I tell them it's best just to have utility put one in and pay per month. Ends up cheaper in the end for the customer.


----------



## knothole (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm thinking that their panel is a GE or Siemens. What about for these panels?
Thanks for the previous comments.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I don't recommend ultra's anymore for high surge areas. Everytime they take a hit you have to get a new one at $120 a pop material only. I tell them it's best just to have utility put one in and pay per month. Ends up cheaper in the end for the customer.



:no:

Evidently you have never installed one. They take many hits. They also have a lifetime warranty stated on the surge....:whistling2: 



I put them in million dollar homes on golf courses and NEVER had one fail. Also you can get the coax phone and power in a package. I sell the phone and use a Delta brand. Easier to install and reliable.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

knothole said:


> I'm thinking that their panel is a GE or Siemens. What about for these panels?
> Thanks for the previous comments.



It's listed for all the br style panels as far as I know.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> What is a good number in joules? What the hell is a Joule?


 
Really................Matt, you need more coffee:thumbsup:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Its bad enough that they are destroying meter sockets by installing the new "smart meters". Lots of work from that.


Could you explain this further? Our poco is gearing up to smart meter everything.

thanks


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*stats*



jwjrw said:


> :no:
> 
> Evidently you have never installed one. They take many hits. They also have a lifetime warranty stated on the surge....:whistling2:
> 
> ...


Don't know anything about that. I only installed 3 and all three blew out by major lightning strikes. 

Didn't know about the lifetime warranty.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Don't know anything about that. I only installed 3 and all three blew out by major lightning strikes.
> 
> Didn't know about the lifetime warranty.


This is a prime example of why I say you are not for real. They say LIFETIME WARRANTY on them in big letters. We have installed them for years with not 1 failure. ANother prime example of why I say you are a troll...


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*brand*

must have been a different brand then. I assure you they got fried along with the panel they were in. 

You got a problem? You wanna meet in the parking lot or something ?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Cletis said:


> must have been a different brand then. I assure you they got fried along with the panel they were in.
> 
> You got a problem? You wanna meet in the parking lot or something ?





:no:





I saw pulp fiction.....Now I just have to figure out if you were the pawn shop owner or his friend on the chopper....


I got 100.00 that says you can't prove you are a real EC....Hell I ain't a real ec.......no way in heck you are....:no:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Proof*

That's an easy $100. You want my state LLC certificate, one of my 300 inspection certificates, anything else that could meet the qual ?? Of course I'll white out my real name. If I mail you something will you mail me the $100 ??


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Cletis said:


> That's an easy $100. You want my state LLC certificate, one of my 300 inspection certificates, anything else that could meet the qual ?? Of course I'll white out my real name. If I mail you something will you mail me the $100 ??





If you are a for real EC I 'm an air traffic controller......:thumbsup: Why would you have to white out your name? My name along with most guys names are easily found on this site.

Everyone who is real here has posted pics or in some other way has proven they are who they say they are. You haven't even came close to proving you aren't a troll.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> If you are a for real EC I 'm an air traffic controller......:thumbsup:
> 
> Everyone who is real here has posted pics or in some other way has proven they are who they say they are. You haven't even came close to proving you aren't a troll.


I am sure, that not everyone on this site is an E.C.

Most of us are electricians or apprentice electricians.

I think we all have something to contribute.

I am no longer an E.C.

I gave up my business, and now work freelance by the hour, for E.C.s

I do some consulting too...and I love it.

It still is my trade, and my hobby too. 

It is what I am, and what I do.

I ran my own shop for 26 years.

Now I prefer someone else run the show.
:clap:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> I am sure, that not everyone on this site is an E.C.
> 
> Most of us are electricians or apprentice electricians.
> 
> ...




I'm only talking about people who claim to be EC's. Most people do contribute to the forum. I just call em like I see em. I could be wrong.....


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> I'm only talking about people who claim to be EC's. Most people do contribute to the forum. I just call em like I see em. I could be wrong.....


 There are quite likely, many on this site , or any other site, that bend the truth a little!

Although I do not see any advantage to this practice.

If you are trying to be helpful, why bother with the B.S.

 You are not wrong.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Stuff*

Not sure how posting pics makes you a GC? Anyone can go take pics of someone else's work and claim to be a GC. I would think 100's of approved inpections certificates and state llc paperwork would be better...but what do I know. 

I would think you have your hands full with peter d and robyn. Those two are major troll/troublemakers. They only have negative things to say about everyone. I contribute quite a bit I would think. I've posted many links to good sites and through some things in now and then. I certainly don't call people names and get personal. I assure you I really am a legit gc and have 1,000's of jobs and passed inspections to prove it if needed. 

Go harass Peter D.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Not sure how posting pics makes you a GC? Anyone can go take pics of someone else's work and claim to be a GC. I would think 100's of approved inpections certificates and state llc paperwork would be better...but what do I know.
> 
> I would think you have your hands full with peter d and robyn. Those two are major troll/troublemakers. They only have negative things to say about everyone. I contribute quite a bit I would think. I've posted many links to good sites and through some things in now and then. I certainly don't call people names and get personal. *I assure you I really am a legit gc and have 1,000's of jobs and passed inspections to prove it if needed. *
> 
> Go harass Peter D.



Well then it should be no problem for you to prove you are an EC who has guys working for him.........


----------

